# New Member



## Jock Nisbet (Jun 11, 2018)

*Hello everyone,* I was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in 2004, I'm on NovoRapid & Abasaglar which will be changing soon to Levemir.

Lanarkshire NHS are now funding the FreeStyle Libre so I'm on the waiting list to get it but that will not be until September.

I hope to further my knowledge about Type 1 diabetes from this forum as *Knowledge is Power.*


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome Jock.....


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome Jock.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2018)

It was 1966 for me


----------



## stephknits (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, you are right, knowledge is power and there is always something new to learn.  I'm glad your area funds the libre  - it's a blanket 'no' here in sunny Suffolk.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello Jock Nisbet.  I was born in Lanarkshire many moons ago - Bellshill Maternity Hospital.  I am still very new to the Forum but the information and support is pure dead brilliant


----------



## New-journey (Jun 12, 2018)

Jock Nisbet said:


> *Hello everyone,* I was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes in 2004, I'm on NovoRapid & Abasaglar which will be changing soon to Levemir.
> 
> Lanarkshire NHS are now funding the FreeStyle Libre so I'm on the waiting list to get it but that will not be until September.
> 
> I hope to further my knowledge about Type 1 diabetes from this forum as *Knowledge is Power.*


Welcome to this supportive forum and good to hear you will get a a Freestyle Libre. I have self funded a few and found the information very helpful. 
I am sure as well as learning more you will have lots to contribute too. Where are you in your photo?


----------



## Bloden (Jun 12, 2018)

Hiya Jack and welcome.


----------



## Jock Nisbet (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Jock Nisbet (Jun 12, 2018)

New-journey said:


> Welcome to this supportive forum and good to hear you will get a a Freestyle Libre. I have self funded a few and found the information very helpful.
> I am sure as well as learning more you will have lots to contribute too. Where are you in your photo?



*New-journey*, the photo was took in Glencoe, the mountain behind me is the Buachaille Etive Mòr, I am a keen hill walker and after 16 months off from walking any hills due to 2 injuries I have just started back, just a few miles each day and small hills to start with. That is another story why I am on this forum, I will share my story on another post.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jock.   Good news on the Libre as it's a very useful bit of kit.


----------



## Jock Nisbet (Jun 12, 2018)

tories 





Matt Cycle said:


> Welcome to the forum Jock.   Good news on the Libre as it's a very useful bit of kit.


Thanks Matt, I am really looking forward to ther Libre, I do see a lot of horror stories on the Facebook pages, peoples sensors not working, falling off etc I just hope the good stories outweigh the bad ones.
I have already filled in the form for a free wallet: https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/freestyle-libre/academy/form


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jock from a T2


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jock Nisbet said:


> tories
> Thanks Matt, I am really looking forward to ther Libre, I do see a lot of horror stories on the Facebook pages, peoples sensors not working, falling off etc I just hope the good stories outweigh the bad ones.
> I have already filled in the form for a free wallet: https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/freestyle-libre/academy/form


Hi Jock
I started in the Libre when I was self funding, and found it very useful in so many ways.  It is extremely useful when out for a day of walking.  It works through layers of clothing (we were in the Dolomites at -25 C so I had six layers on and it still worked) and is so much easier than faffing with a test kit.  I have also learnt a great deal about how My BG reacts to certain food, as well as adapting timings of insulin delivery to avoid spikes.

With regard to any problems Abbott have replaced the one I had that was very wrong (out by about 8 most of the time).  I don’t worry about small differences between BG and sensor as they are measuring different things.  What I want is the direction of travel arrows, in order to head off hypos or hypers, and the graph to help me make decisions about adjusting insulin doses.

If I am going to swim or off on a walking holiday (so a bit sweaty) I choose to put a tegaderm over the sensor (you need a hole in the middle to let it ventilate) just to be sure that it does not fall off.  In two and a half years I had one fall out as there was no sticky on the pad. Abbott were brilliant.  I also knocked one off but did not ask for replacement as it was my own fault ( well actually the door frame did it, all on its own!!  There seems to be a problem that door spaces narrow as soon as you put on a Libre sensor, so I just play safe and use the tegaderm.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## Jock Nisbet (Jun 12, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Jock
> I started in the Libre when I was self funding, and found it very useful in so many ways.  It is extremely useful when out for a day of walking.  It works through layers of clothing (we were in the Dolomites at -25 C so I had six layers on and it still worked) and is so much easier than faffing with a test kit.  I have also learnt a great deal about how My BG reacts to certain food, as well as adapting timings of insulin delivery to avoid spikes.
> 
> With regard to any problems Abbott have replaced the one I had that was very wrong (out by about 8 most of the time).  I don’t worry about small differences between BG and sensor as they are measuring different things.  What I want is the direction of travel arrows, in order to head off hypos or hypers, and the graph to help me make decisions about adjusting insulin doses.
> ...



Thank you for your info SB2015, the more I hear and read about it the more excited I get. It was always difficult finger pricking when out walking in the winter, it will be great to scan through my layers of clothing. I really look forward to using the Trend Arrows, how often do you scan on a daily basis?.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jock Nisbet said:


> Thank you for your info SB2015, the more I hear and read about it the more excited I get. It was always difficult finger pricking when out walking in the winter, it will be great to scan through my layers of clothing. I really look forward to using the Trend Arrows, how often do you scan on a daily basis?.


I scan as often as I want.  That could be as often as 20 times a day if I am diong exercise where the intensity is variable.  It is no effort to scan so why not.  On other days where things are less varied I may only scan three times in the whole day.  I still need to finger prick for food so that I get the correct info to my pump.


----------

